# The Long And Short Coffee Roastery 20% Discount Off First Order



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just joined forum as an advertiser - small range of beans but offering 20% discount off first order. Just sign up to newsletter to get emailed discount code.

Free postage too on orders of £15.00 and over.

Have a Geisha on offer at the moment - 150grms for £9.00 less 20% - won't find a cheaper Geisha.

https://longandshort.london/coffee-shop/

Click on 'Newsletter' to add your email - you will then get an email with the 20% introductory discount.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

The Ato is a beautiful coffee folks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jez H said:


> The Ato is a beautiful coffee folks!


Yes plus one for the Ato.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's reassuring given I've just ordered 600grms.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like my kind of coffee, when I'm back in the UK I'll put in an order. Out of curiosity, why 200g bags instead of 250?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Go on then you've twisted my leg.

Ordered 200g Ato and 150g Gesha

£12.80 delivered.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> Looks like my kind of coffee, when I'm back in the UK I'll put in an order. Out of curiosity, why 200g bags instead of 250?


It's got to be cost surely?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Plus 2 or is it 3 for the Ato it's good. Jeremy is a good guy too and happy to help with recipes and method from what I've found.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

igm45 said:


> It's got to be cost surely?


Reading their site, it's to do with Royal Mail postage


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

I wish I hadn't seen this, now have one bag of the Gesha and two of the Ato to add to my growing backlog.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Plus 2 or is it 3 for the Ato it's good. Jeremy is a good guy too and happy to help with recipes and method from what I've found.


Amazingly good,

I ordered at 17:00 emailed to ask if I could delay the roasting as the Gesha is part of an upcoming birthday present.

20:20 this evening and he's already replied and agreed!


----------



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Just noticed the thread....I work with Jeremy running Long & Short Coffee so great to see all the positive feedback and for those who've just ordered I hope you enjoy it! Regarding the bag sizes we wanted to keep our deliveries letterbox friendly so we actually cut down our bags to 200g to fit snug into our single/double order envelope boxes...obvious delivery cost perks too


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another roaster that offers 2 roast profiles...


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Think I'll give some a go, need some more beans before next LSOL









Anyone else finding the 20% off doesn't work on the geisha or is it just me? Someone earlier said £12.80 for geisha and alto, but mine's at £14.60...


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a Geisha on offer at the moment - 150grms for £9.00 less 20% - won't find a cheaper Geisha.


I goto Japan twice a year and I can attest to this ^^

Also the discount code doesn't seem to be working correctly


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@craigsalisbury Click on 'newsletter' then enter your email address. You will receive a confirmatory email with the discount code. At checkout, above 'billing details' you'll find a box where you can enter your one time 20% discount voucher.

If that doesn't work - contact the guys via Facebook - they are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> @craigsalisbury Click on 'newsletter' then enter your email address. You will receive a confirmatory email with the discount code. At checkout, above 'billing details' you'll find a box where you can enter your one time 20% discount voucher.
> 
> If that doesn't work - contact the guys via Facebook - they are very friendly and helpful.


Yeah thats what I did, it seems the discount doesn't apply to the geisha, but applies to others, unfortunately I am one of the few that are not on Facebook.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Discount does apply to Geisha - I ordered some. Message them via Instagram - only takes a minute to set up if you don't have it on your phone.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just enjoying the delicious Ethiopia Ato here this morning. It is very special


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Just messaged them via instagram, very much looking forward to trying them out


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just for reference lovely forum users, this is another Geisha from the same family in Costa Rica:

https://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/cerberus-250g-y9ka3-dgbx2-ak256-b7txj-rjtdt-pgfgc-m66de


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

That is for 250g however it would work out at £11.70 for 150g.

Whereas after discount l&s works out at £7.20

Bargain...


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello all! Ivan's alerted me to this thread's presence. Apologies, was out on family duties yesterday but we have now worked out the issue with the coupon code. It has now been fixed and anyone missing discounts on the Gesha have been issued partial refunds.

Just give us a shout on here, Facebook or Instagram if you have any questions or if we missed your refund.

The Gesha is indeed from the well known La Candelilla farm - I think both these Geshas are subtle in a way that the Ato is most certainly not! Our mission with this coffee was to try and offer a Gesha for (almost) normal prices since I personally have struggled to find it affordably myself as a punter in the past.

We're pretty much operating at cost including this discount so please, do enjoy the coffees and spread the word!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice new







badge added for @mrbagel


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@mrbagel how long is the offer valid for?

I still have few bags left from pre-Christmas shopping...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just ordered some Ato..







(..as if I don't have enough coffee







)


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Put an order in earlier for the Geisha and Ato... Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Squashy (Jan 2, 2018)

Just ordered both Gesha/Ato, I've got to up my consumption or start walking around handing coffee out...


----------



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

I sent my email address yesterday, no reply ! too busy ?


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

DickL said:


> I sent my email address yesterday, no reply ! too busy ?


Check your junk - I did it today and got the email within an hour (in junk).

Just need to work out how much coffee I have already en route before I order!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine was in spam folder too.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

thankfully worked all fine. One each of Gesha, Don Chico and Pitalito.

Everything lovingly turned by hand in an Aergrind at the moment; i'm sure these shalln't disappoint.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Couldn't miss an opportunity for more Ethiopian naturals before they run out (despite collecting a kilo of Foundry Rocko this evening). I have ordered 2 bags of Ato, interesting to see how the 2 roast profiles compare - I got one as filter roast (light-med) and one as espresso (med).

Also it's the first time I'll have had Gesha, as I previously only had espresso kit. Now I can grind for filter it's time to try it. Will probably have to be Aeropress though, or micro dripper as I don't have all the gear for V60. I hope that's not heretical...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dayks said:


> I wish I hadn't seen this, now have one bag of the Gesha and two of the Ato to add to my growing backlog.


Ditto. I got back from collecting a kilo, saw this and thought it seemed too good to pass up. Did you go for both roast levels of Ato too? LSOL is likely to be hot on its heels. Having almost run out a couple of times recently I seem to be inadvertently over-compensating all of a sudden.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Ditto. I got back from collecting a kilo, saw this and thought it seemed too good to pass up. Did you go for both roast levels of Ato too? LSOL is likely to be hot on its heels. Having almost run out a couple of times recently I seem to be inadvertently over-compensating all of a sudden.


Just went for the light with the Ato, not drinking espresso at the moment so thought I would stick with the lighter roast, went for two bags due to the recommendations here.

I'm having to pass on LSOL again, have the Dog and Hat subscription, plus other coffees coming in, just don't have the room for more coffee.


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello - apologies, it's been rather hectic since this post went up; not that we're complaining!

DickL - have we not responded to a request you made? I can't seem to find an email for you. Ask us here and we'll try to be more responsive. Or send me a PM.

Annoying that the emails seem to be going to spam - hopefully it's not too troublesome. We've been trying to fix it since the website went up at the beginning of the year but well...technology.

Some orders have gone today - you'll receive an email so keep an eye out for that. Some orders have had to be sent in two packages since we ran out of packing materials!

Thought I'd share this nice post from the Coffee ******s group on Facebook - not sure if any of you are aware of it (or some of you here may already be participants) but there's some good chat about these coffees.

We hope you all like the coffees! We also offer a promise to anyone and everyone: if you're not at all satisfied, for example, if it's too light, too dark, whatever for your tastes - just let us know and we will adjust the roast profile on your account and get a new bag out to you pronto!


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Couldn't miss an opportunity for more Ethiopian naturals before they run out (despite collecting a kilo of Foundry Rocko this evening). I have ordered 2 bags of Ato, interesting to see how the 2 roast profiles compare - I got one as filter roast (light-med) and one as espresso (med).
> 
> Also it's the first time I'll have had Gesha, as I previously only had espresso kit. Now I can grind for filter it's time to try it. Will probably have to be Aeropress though, or micro dripper as I don't have all the gear for V60. I hope that's not heretical...


The profiles on this particular coffee aren't a million miles apart, but the espresso roast is taken a smidge longer which helps to smooth it a touch in espresso since it's such a BIG coffee. And especially since it's a natural, we're literally talking about 5-10 seconds; although I'm underplaying how much 5-10 seconds makes on these! So first crack is around 30-40 seconds for filter and around 45 for espresso, with a touch less heat up front. Ok, I digress...


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@mrbagel

Can I ask are you likely to be getting the Risaralda 19+ back in stock anytime? Typically it's the one that sounds right up my street that you're out of. Is it because of popularity or seasonality that it's not available just now? Thanks


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

@mines_abeer - apologies- we need to take that product down! Which notes are you looking for in particular? We brought in the Pitalito as a direct replacement; a similar coffee from Colombia but has a juicier acidity. In the cup, they're very similar, but the Pitalito is better.

Hope that helps!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Didn't need to order, but couldn't resist - got bags on the Ato and the Gesha to go with my current stocks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

adz313 said:


> Didn't need to order, but couldn't resist - got bags on the Ato and the Gesha to go with my current stocks.


True coffee head


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

mrbagel said:


> @mines_abeer - apologies- we need to take that product down! Which notes are you looking for in particular? We brought in the Pitalito as a direct replacement; a similar coffee from Colombia but has a juicier acidity. In the cup, they're very similar, but the Pitalito is better.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Was looking for the notes given in the Risaralda description, will have to try one or two of the others unless you have a recommendation. Nothing to acidic if poss...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Also it's the first time I'll have had Gesha, as I previously only had espresso kit. Now I can grind for filter it's time to try it. Will probably have to be Aeropress though, or micro dripper as I don't have all the gear for V60. I hope that's not heretical...


Aeropress. 11g-200g water, boiled. Inverted. All water in within 10sec. Stir for 10sec. Cap on. Push all air out. Flip it. Wait. 10 mins. Press. Rejoice.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Scot, that was exactly what I was hoping for! Hope you enjoyed your hols - pics looked ace!


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

As always Scot - thanks! Need to get you on payroll haha...

Ok - @mines_abeer - it depends on what you would consider acidic, but the PItalito or perhaps the Don Chico is worth a go. They aren't that bright, but then again, that comment is subjective and depends on what you find to be too acidic.

What coffee do you normally buy?


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

Almost all orders from here have now been sent - please keep an eye out for the postie over the next couple of days as they should arrive before the weekend, fingers crossed!

If there are any issues please don't hesitate to PM me directly - we are also responsive on Instagram and Facebook if you use those.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Squashy (Jan 2, 2018)

Got mine this morning - super excited to try these out!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

mrbagel said:


> Almost all orders from here have now been sent - please keep an eye out for the postie over the next couple of days as they should arrive before the weekend, fingers crossed!
> 
> If there are any issues please don't hesitate to PM me directly - we are also responsive on Instagram and Facebook if you use those.
> 
> Thanks and enjoy!


Thanks @mrbagel, looking forwaard to it - any recommendations your preferred V60 recipe for the Gesha?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Did anyone get their ordered separate? my Gesha came this morning but not the ato :/


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

craigsalisbury said:


> Did anyone get their ordered separate? my Gesha came this morning but not the ato :/


Some orders got sent out split. Looks like you were one of them. The fact you didn't receive both at the same time just shows how good RM are at their job!



mrbagel said:


> Some orders have gone today - you'll receive an email so keep an eye out for that. Some orders have had to be sent in two packages since we ran out of packing materials!


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Some orders got sent out split. Looks like you were one of them. The fact you didn't receive both at the same time just shows how good RM are at their job!


They are amazing







good to know though, thanks


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

craigsalisbury said:


> Did anyone get their ordered separate? my Gesha came this morning but not the ato :/


 @craigsalisbury - hi! I sent emails regarding this; we ran out of stock of our posting materials, so a few orders have been sent as multiples! Really sorry about this, but you should receive both - just separately!

It cost a bit more, but we didn't want the orders to sit...


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

adz313 said:


> Thanks @mrbagel, looking forwaard to it - any recommendations your preferred V60 recipe for the Gesha?


 @adz313 - ooh, what a tricky question! This will depend on a million things - for example, Scott's recipe didn't work for some people in the Beans Not Machines group as he was using almost distilled water out in Asia - but as this coffee is super subtle, I'd suggest minimal to no agitation after the bloom in order to allow maximum clarity. Allowing the bloom to sit for 40 seconds or even longer until there are *no* bubbles left will help to ensure maximum extraction too. (I also find that very slightly pouring along the sides for the first pour/bloom can help get the water to the harder to reach areas, but gently - you don't want too much liquid getting into the cup at this stage - and no more touching of the sides after bloom.)

A V60 reciple I'm a big fan of that can help give you more control over any coffee is the 4/6 method which uses 2 initial pours that are altered in ratio to manipulate the sweetness/acidity balance. I know - it sounds nuts! It's good though and definitely worth a try if you haven't tried this before. I find I get the best sweetness and clarity doing this, personally.

Here's a link to the method: https://longandshort.london/4-6-method-brewers-cup-champ-tetsu-kasuya/

(The 4/6 method is not my creation; it was invented by the 2016 Brewers Cup champ, Tetsu Kasuya.)


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

mrbagel said:


> A V60 reciple I'm a big fan of that can help give you more control over any coffee is the 4/6 method which uses 2 initial pours that are altered in ratio to manipulate the sweetness/acidity balance. I know - it sounds nuts! It's good though and definitely worth a try if you haven't tried this before. I find I get the best sweetness and clarity doing this, personally.
> 
> Here's a link to the method: https://longandshort.london/4-6-method-brewers-cup-champ-tetsu-kasuya/
> 
> (The 4/6 method is not my creation; it was invented by the 2016 Brewers Cup champ, Tetsu Kasuya.)


Much appreciated - always interested to try different methods to try and improve, so I'll give it a go









Aim of this year (coffee wise anyway) is to step up my brewed coffee game


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

mrbagel said:


> @craigsalisbury - hi! I sent emails regarding this; we ran out of stock of our posting materials, so a few orders have been sent as multiples! Really sorry about this, but you should receive both - just separately!
> 
> It cost a bit more, but we didn't want the orders to sit...


Perfect, thank you, its no big deal, was just being a bit steely eyed at the postie this morning


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

A couple of quick notes:

1. It appears that our emails are sometimes going to junk folders: can you please check your junk folder if you haven't received emails from us regarding your order as you'll probably find them there.

2. All orders have been dispatched this week with Royal Mail. They've been sent in batches throughout the week so please allow RM 2-3 working days (possibly 4-5 in some circumstances) as you, they can sometimes be a bit slow...

3. Get in touch with me via PM on here or via email or our social media channels if you're still having problems.

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Just ordered two bags, the Ato and Gesha. Excited for these to come!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Picked them up this morning. Wow, the Ato is great! Tried a couple of v60s today (only just bought a v60 today to see how it compares to my kalita wave). Super slow drainer, so need to coarsen the grind a fair bit. Haven tried the gesha yet.


----------



## Squashy (Jan 2, 2018)

jaffro said:


> Picked them up this morning. Wow, the Ato is great! Tried a couple of v60s today (only just bought a v60 today to see how it compares to my kalita wave). Super slow drainer, so need to coarsen the grind a fair bit. Haven tried the gesha yet.


Ditto. Really enjoyed the Ato on V60 this morning the blueberry is really there and stays with you


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Just picked mine up from the sorting office. Looking forward to trying these, although I've got some Nicaraguan natural and some Rocko in front of them! Anyone care to share an espresso recipe for the Ato?


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Unfortunately we will not longer enjoy Ato. I got an email after my order that due to high demand they completely ran out of Ato. I still have a bag in the freezer and I'll keep it there for special days. It was a very fine bean.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

@hotmetal

18 in 38 out in 35s including 12s pi at 3bar is my current recipe for Ato. I had to grind 3 microsteps finer on my f64 than most to get to it. For Gesha I had to go - 6.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for that. Shame the Ato is finished - sounds like it will be (has been) a winner, one to look out for next year perhaps. Mine are also in the freezer - first time I've ever frozen a bean so I hope it won't hurt them (very well sealed with tape and in a good container). Thanks for the recipe suggestion, I'll make a note and put it with the bags.

The Gesha will go in my Aeropress, I couldn't face wasting any trying to dial in for espresso!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Ordered some Gesha \o/


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Thanks for that. Shame the Ato is finished - sounds like it will be (has been) a winner, one to look out for next year perhaps. Mine are also in the freezer - first time I've ever frozen a bean so I hope it won't hurt them (very well sealed with tape and in a good container). Thanks for the recipe suggestion, I'll make a note and put it with the bags.
> 
> The Gesha will go in my Aeropress, I couldn't face wasting any trying to dial in for espresso!


I wasn't so careful like you. Instinctively I thrown the unopened bag in a vacuum container and off they went in the freezer - first time I'm doing it too so will see what will happen.

I only enjoy espresso so can't try other methods but Gesha was good even when it went fast.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

My Gesha should be arriving tomorrow, just wondering how people have found it & what recipe / ratio you've been using for it? Also how long after the roast date have you left it? Cheers peeps


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sipping the gesha as I type. First attempt on kalita and it came out at 22% EY. Some nice flavours in there that match the tasting notes. It's pretty clean, but I'm finding I want a bit more sweetness. Maybe try a bit finer next time


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

fluffles said:


> I'm sipping the gesha as I type. First attempt on kalita and it came out at 22% EY. Some nice flavours in there that match the tasting notes. It's pretty clean, but I'm finding I want a bit more sweetness. Maybe try a bit finer next time


Hey Fluffles, not opened mine up yet, thought I'd wait a week for it to degas.. Can I ask how you're brewing it? And while I'm here, how do you know the extraction amount!?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> Hey Fluffles, not opened mine up yet, thought I'd wait a week for it to degas.. Can I ask how you're brewing it? And while I'm here, how do you know the extraction amount!?


I did kalita wave, 13g / 215g 95C 2:30 brew

Extraction measured on a refractometer. By the end of the cup I decided maybe I was on the edge of over extracting, so actually aim a bit lower next time


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice one, thanks, very useful. I'm a noob so hadn't heard of a refractometer before.. To Google!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> Nice one, thanks, very useful. I'm a noob so hadn't heard of a refractometer before.. To Google!


Don't worry you don't need one to make good coffee, it's more for the super committed / nerdy / daft ones amongst us


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

fluffles said:


> Don't worry you don't need one to make good coffee, it's more for the super committed / nerdy / daft ones amongst us


Haha! Wow, quite a bit of kit that! Quite nerdy & daft myself, give me a couple of years, I'm sure I'll get there


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

My Gesha arrived today... It seems, um, bigger than before!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Just polished off the Ato. As typical, the final brew in kalita wave felt like I actually nailed it, just when there's no more left to try









On well, back to the gesha, which is no bad thing!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Just broken into the Ato today(got a bag of gesha to look forward to aswell) Has anyone found any great recipes for the Ato? This will be for v60, chemex or aeropress!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Really enjoyed the Ato but struggled with the Gesha.

Just running out of my first bag of the Ato and glad I bought two.

Been drinking it as espresso (in a flat white) with your filter roast one and getting a lovely blueberry hit.

Out of interest, how much difference is there in the roast between your filter and espresso ones for it as the lighter roast version is one of the best I have tried?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just ordered some of the Geisha and the Colombian (as the Ato is out of stock







)

Bargain with the discount code. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello fellow coffee lovers! Just to keep you posted we've just had our next coffee drop at Long & Short with 4 distinctive beans, including a great Rwandan replacement for those who loved the Ato.

We're also offering 10% off all of our coffees using code 'Spring10' for a limited time only. Enjoy!

https://longandshort.london/coffee-shop/category/coffee/


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Ivanox said:


> Hello fellow coffee lovers! Just to keep you posted we've just had our next coffee drop at Long & Short with 4 distinctive beans, including a great Rwandan replacement for those who loved the Ato.
> 
> We're also offering 10% off all of our coffees using code 'Spring10' for a limited time only. Enjoy!
> 
> https://longandshort.london/coffee-shop/category/coffee/


I was waiting for another goodness, mate.

Thanks.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice one @Ivanox - the Ato has been my favourite bean in a good few months, so looking forward to the Rwandan


----------



## 9bar-ista (Jan 28, 2018)

Just ordered the Rwandan! Super excited for it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The geisha has been tremendous for me as brewed. A real knockout coffee! ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Long and Short are offering a 10% discount over Easter.

Code: Easter2018

Rwandan and Kenyan offerings are stonking and if you want a treat - the Geisha is fantastic. Not often you taste nougat in a coffee.


----------

